# Last person who post there favorite goat and why wins



## goatgirl22 (Dec 31, 2012)

Why is it your favorite goat. Picture? If you can


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Betty, 

She was my first goat ever. And was the sweetest ever! 
Ill try and get a picture
Betty is the white one, the black one is her daughter Annie.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

This goat isn't mine but here ya go:
BSA Playin in the Paint
I think she is very pretty! She has smooth blended neck/shoulder joint. Nice topline and very thick and wide! Her thigh is very deep and her brisket extension is amazing. I would love to own a doe out her or own her someday!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My Patti girl.

Patti is just ... special. I can't really describe it. She was born in distress but is a fighter. I used to carry her around with my hand, and she always wanted me to take her exploring! Even know whenever I open the gate, WOOSH, up the the house or to her collar. She loves taking her walks.

Patti was born at a time that I really needed to be needed. Even though she was dam-raised, I was her "ma", and every once and awhile she'll still search me for an udder :laugh:

She's such a brave little girl. Once, the tractor passed by (outside the fence so it was no danger) and all the kids were terrified! They all raced back to the barn, but when Patti noticed I wasn't following she called to me and raced back, hopped on my lap, and buried her head in my jacket.

She always knows when I'm upset and will stand by me with her little head pressed against my arm.

What can I say? She's my Patti girl.


----------



## goatgirl22 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cody was mine he was amazing I would call his name and he would come!! I had him when I was little


----------



## animalfreak (Jan 29, 2013)

Einstein is my favorite goat because he is my first goat he is in my avatar


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

Kami is my favorite goat because she was my first LaMancha doe.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

My favorite goat is my angora Griffin, because he is spunky, a pest, and a beautiful brown.


----------

